# Volkswagen Polo Match 1.4 DSG



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Right guys .. I sat in one of these yesterday and loved it instantly.. comphy to sit in and comes with a decent spec and seems pretty big for the size of the car .. Does anyone on the forum have one of these? I was just looking to know is the 85bhp enough for over taking and is it decent enough on the fuel?

Any reviews/opinion of the car will be greatly appreciated


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

johnny..........my wife has the 1.4 se dsg and she loves it. I prefer to drive it in manual as there are a few issues when pulling out of side roads. You have to be positive with the throttle and show it who's boss as there can be a slight delay in the power kicking in.........but this is a characteristic with dsg's. Ok on fuel given that most of my wifes driving is around town. On a run, believe it or not I've established that it's actually only 4 or 5 mpg better than my six cylinder 320i auto bmw.........but remember the vw has quite a small engine in a relatively heavy car.
would I buy another..........in a heart beat. It's safe, it's refined and it's built like a bank vault!
Good look on your decision!
Dave :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Does the Polo DSG have a sport mode? On my Mum's previous Mk.5 Golf DSG I found engaging "S" instead of "D" certainly gave it more _Oomph_. I haven't driven DSG coupled with the 1.4TSi engine as in the current Polo/Golf Mk.6, but the new TSi with DSG on the Mk.7 Golf really works for me with its multi-mode system.

I know it's a bit of a _Marmite_ thing, but I love the VW Twin Clutch set-up, and it suits my disability as well. I'll certainly be opting for it when I order my Mk.7 Golf in June, I just can't make up my mind on engine at present, 1.4TSi or 2.0TDi?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

mopardave said:


> johnny..........my wife has the 1.4 se dsg and she loves it. I prefer to drive it in manual as there are a few issues when pulling out of side roads. You have to be positive with the throttle and show it who's boss as there can be a slight delay in the power kicking in.........but this is a characteristic with dsg's. Ok on fuel given that most of my wifes driving is around town. On a run, believe it or not I've established that it's actually only 4 or 5 mpg better than my six cylinder 320i auto bmw.........but remember the vw has quite a small engine in a relatively heavy car.
> would I buy another..........in a heart beat. It's safe, it's refined and it's built like a bank vault!
> Good look on your decision!
> Dave :thumb:


Thanks for your insight .. Im a mobility recipt as ive spinabifida and the car would be great for me the only tjing that scared me that it was so low in power does your wifes polo have the bluetooth kit in it? How does it work if she does? Might go back upto vw and get another look at it .. They feel bulletproof


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Have you have a look at the Mk.7 Golf DSG on Motability - the new 1.4TSi has Bluetooth and a lot of other extras, and I think is only about £450 downpayment - the 1.4TSi with DSG is certainly not lacking in power for overtaking etc.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

DW58 said:


> Have you have a look at the Mk.7 Golf DSG on Motability - the new 1.4TSi has Bluetooth and a lot of other extras, and I think is only about £450 downpayment - the 1.4TSi with DSG is certainly not lacking in power for overtaking etc.


I have looked at the golf but the down payment is out of my range unfortunitly


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a shame, but I don't think you'd regret the Polo 1.4TSi DSG, it's a lovely little car.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Hiii there.

I use a current shape polo 1.2 80 bhp at the moment as an instructor car and its a dam good little car.Good space, solid, neat interior and isnt fussy, good visability and omg very good on petrol.Seems to last ages.Its also nippy.My dad had the previos shape polo and as it was good but it lacked grunt.So the 80 bhp is plenty.Students have no complaints watsoever.Easy peasy car to drive and drives very well.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

85ps isn't going to be the tsi, it will be the older 8v I think. I would try and drive the 1.2 tsi 105 ps. Now I don't know if you need a 3 or 5 door but I would also look at the skoda Fabia.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys .. I think the 1
4 is a tsi altough im not sure i think im going to book this wee beast as ive wanted a vw for a long time and loved it eversense ... Any extras to consider?


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the 1.2 tsi 105 bhp, what a car and the engine is a peach! well worth a test drive, you won`t be disappointed :thumb:

mine is fairly standard but the sel is fairly well specced anyway from standard, i have had a sunroof fitted and makes a nice addition both inside and out.

You can`t go wrong and enjoy the test ride.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

1.4 tsi is 122ps, 1.2tsi is 105ps, the is also a 60ps 1.2 and the 85ps 1.4. They have just added the 140tsi but it's only in the gt spec trim. If it was me I would go for a 1.2tsi s with air con.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks mt8 .. I have to have some 1 test drive for me as i gta have hand adaptions to drive any automatic car but by the opinions of everyone in here it sounds a wee beast of a car! As its motability i think i can only go for the 1.4 match automatic as ive only got an automatic license .. But thanks for the reviews and opinions everyone


----------



## fat dog (Sep 6, 2011)

The 7 Speed DSG is now only available in a Polo in the 1.4 normally aspirated (85PS), 1.4TSi in BlueGT (140PS) and 1.4TSi in GTi (180PS).

My missus has the 1.4 85PS engine with DSG in her Polo and I find it to be an excellent combination. See my thoughts here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=297652&page=3


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

My wife is awaiting her Motability car, its being built at the moment and is due in about 5 weeks! She is very excited!!!

The Motability prices are due to change on April 1st, they change every quarter, so if you wanted a Golf DSG then it might be worth playing a waiting game until April 1st see if the deposit on the Golf comes down, I dont see the Polo deposit changing at all, so you would be pretty safe in waiting until April 1st to order  Just if that VW along with other makes see Motability as a good way of getting cars out onto the market so thet might reduce the contract price to Motability hence onto you.

The 1.2TSI Golf DSG is £249 at the moment, and dont believe any dealer when they tell you there is no room to play with on the Motability deposit, there is, the dealer gets something 5% margin per car, plus they get a kick back from VW for registering a car, so they will give some of that away if its a case of selling a car, if you decided to go for the 1.2 TSI Golf I would turn around and say 'Thats the car I want, but the £249 is slightly out of my range, oh well, never mind, unless you want to make it easier on me....' and see what they say, they might knock some of it off maybe? When I negotiated for my wifes car I managed to negotiate around £500 worth of extra accessories.

I have driven that 1.2TSI engine with DSG box in a Beetle and its not bad actually, perfectly good around town, but obviously it wont win the traffic light grand prix, I was quite impressed with it as an around town type engine.

Dont forget as well that with Motability now you can have a solid colour, it used to be you had to have a Metallic Paint, but you can have solid colours now, black, red, white etc

Also, the adaptations, they have a list of adapataions that can be included for free within the cost of the car, but they also have a list of adaptations that are NOT included in teh cost of the car, so make sure the dealer gives you the options of the free ones first. There are wheelchair hoists, steering wheel controls etc all available for free, its just a case of making sure one of the free ones suits your needs.

The 1.4 TSI DSG Polo will still be a cracking car, remember as well that the current generation Polo is not much different to the original generation Golf! Admittedly much heavier with newer safety functions but its amazing how far these cars have come!!!

Might be worth testing both, and being a Motability customer dont be afraid to ask for the car for a weekend or something to test as once you have it and its adapted its yours for 3 years you need to make sure you make the rigfht choice, if the dealer wont play ball there are plenty of other VW dealers that will allow you to have one for a weekend.

Anyway, good luck with your choice and report back on what you decide to do!! 

James


----------



## fat dog (Sep 6, 2011)

Another consideration for you could be a new shape Seat Ibiza, in which you can get the 1.2TSI engine coupled with the 7 speed DSG gearbox.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

You speak alot of sense james .. They told me to try and wait till the 1st of april but i dont know how long it takes dealers to order the car in as i can book from the 18th of march .. I liked the golf at current prices it was too much for such little spec thats why i prefared the polo and it will be easy for me to adjust from.my current car (ford fiesta) and i mostly do townndriving unles its heading to hospital appointments .. How te hell did u get 500 pounds worth of extras? On the polo match id inly want the multifunction steeringwheel and arm rest both for 300 pound


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I looked at the ibiza fatdog and didnt really like them to be quite honest .. I just went to vw as ive been told there cars arw quite bulletproof


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The OP is looking to get the Polo as a Mobility car. Unfortunately VAG do not offer the same favourable deals on the comparable models of Skoda and Seat or even other VW models, clearly they want their Mobility customers to choose certain VW models and thus the "up front" payments are much lower for the Polo and Golf than for the comparable models of Ibiza/Leon or Fabia/Octavia which is most irritating.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Yea im looking to pay as little advanced payment as possible for a decent spec and atm the polo match is winning by some distance .. The interior even feels so much nicer than other makes .. I wuda gone fr the new fiesta but ... Theyre ugly


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Johnny_B said:


> You speak alot of sense james .. They told me to try and wait till the 1st of april but i dont know how long it takes dealers to order the car in as i can book from the 18th of march .. I liked the golf at current prices it was too much for such little spec thats why i prefared the polo and it will be easy for me to adjust from.my current car (ford fiesta) and i mostly do townndriving unles its heading to hospital appointments .. How te hell did u get 500 pounds worth of extras? On the polo match id inly want the multifunction steeringwheel and arm rest both for 300 pound


Basically sat and there and said 'I will order the car now, but, not until I have been through the accessories brochure', so my wife and I sat there, put an X against a load of stuff, he wrote it down and I said 'the car plus those accessories for free, and if so, we have a deal now' he replied 'I aint losing an order over a few hundred quids worth of accesories' and we shook hands, the cost to them of the accesories probably isnt huge anyway.

If you are looking at an armrest and multifunction wheel for £300 then for an extra £150 you could have a better Golf with those items included as standard plus other bits and bobs.

If you ordered on the 18th, then I expect your delivery would be around 8 weeks or so, possibly more, so maybe a bit of time to save the extra few pennies???


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Have they sorted the issues with the 1.4 Tsi yet ?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

James uve got me running over the golf now! On motability for a decent spec i can get the 1.6tdi se golf with dsg .. Uve got me thinking!


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

Johnny_B said:


> Thanks for your insight .. Im a mobility recipt as ive spinabifida and the car would be great for me the only tjing that scared me that it was so low in power does your wifes polo have the bluetooth kit in it? How does it work if she does? Might go back upto vw and get another look at it .. They feel bulletproof


Johnny......no my wife's doesn't have the blue tooth but she plugs her phone into the aux input......no probs. Her sister has spinabifida and interestingly she has a motorbility golf.......but it's been a bit thirsty so and diesel didn't suit her short journeys so she's going for a polo 1.4 dsg cos she loves my wifes......it looks the dogs in white. Hope that helps johnny.....just give me a shout if you need anymore info bruv.
Dave:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

mopardave said:


> Johnny......no my wife's doesn't have the blue tooth but she plugs her phone into the aux input......no probs. Her sister has spinabifida and interestingly she has a motorbility golf.......but it's been a bit thirsty so and diesel didn't suit her short journeys so she's going for a polo 1.4 dsg cos she loves my wifes......it looks the dogs in white. Hope that helps johnny.....just give me a shout if you need anymore info bruv.
> Dave:wave::wave::wave:


Johnny, I forgot to mention, my wifes has winter pack and front armrest......both essential imho.
Dave:thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Dave what does the winter pack include


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We only have 1 match on our fleet, oh and a moda. The rest are s models. So far they seem reliable but no more so than the fiestas we also have. Match is a good spec.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I think im just going to stick with the match as for a golf in the same spec it wud be deisel and advanced payment of 500 pound and deisels wudint suit me for all the use i get .. Once again i thank yous for the opinions and comments!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The mk7 golf is quite nice but a bit bland, I had an se on demo. Try booking a demonstrator on line, they might not have the exact spec but should be able to arrange a demo.


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

Johnny_B said:


> Dave what does the winter pack include


Johnny..............the main feature of the winter pack is the heated seats. Fantastic on a cold morning.......they heat up quickly and are great for the lumber pain I get in my back. There are other features too........I think heated washer nozzles etc but it's the seats that do it for me! It's also got active driving lamps which improve the look of the front end.........and they're quite handy too.
For what it's worth, we fitted 4 cold weather tyres this year........trust me on this, they are unbelievable! It's like a little mountain goat in snow.......it's been unstoppable!
Dave:thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

mopardave said:


> Johnny..............the main feature of the winter pack is the heated seats. Fantastic on a cold morning.......they heat up quickly and are great for the lumber pain I get in my back. There are other features too........I think heated washer nozzles etc but it's the seats that do it for me! It's also got active driving lamps which improve the look of the front end.........and they're quite handy too.
> For what it's worth, we fitted 4 cold weather tyres this year........trust me on this, they are unbelievable! It's like a little mountain goat in snow.......it's been unstoppable!
> Dave:thumb:


Do you know how much the winter pack is.. if u don't mind me asking? I think the polo is going to get booked a week on Monday :driver:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

Johnny_B said:


> Do you know how much the winter pack is.. if u don't mind me asking? I think the polo is going to get booked a week on Monday :driver:


can't remember Johnny........it wasn't outrageous.........everyone has a budget to work to but honestly, I really rate the heated seats. what colour do you fancy mate? :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it's around £350, we added it to a touran as the home liked the ones on the demo so much.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I fancy the red in them dave I sat in one that had the excat same colour and was the match .. the only options it had was the arm rest and the multi-function steering wheel (which im seriously considering because I drive with a hand ball and push and pull accelerator so never have to take my hand off the wheel)


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

they look very smart in red johnny.......I'm sure you'll be well pleased, heated seats or not. let us know what you decide on bruv. :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks dave .. think im going to go for the polo and maybe get the multi function wheel .. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Johnny_B said:


> James uve got me running over the golf now! On motability for a decent spec i can get the 1.6tdi se golf with dsg .. Uve got me thinking!


Its always worth considering all the various options, I would certainly try and get a test run (as I understand you couldnt test drive it until it was modified) and satisfy yourself of all the possible options, as if you dont you will be thinking 'what if...'


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great cars. We're considering the 5-door match for SWMBO's next car. I saw one in silver today and it looked very nice.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

We have just got the 105bhp Sel for my wife and she loves it, very nippy and lots of toys, i also looks quite good in grey.


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice car Shaun, got the same model in 3 door white, with the same alloys like the grey too:thumb:

As per options I find the armrest a pain, seems to sit in an awkward position under my arm - personally I put it in the raised position out of the way and have never used it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mt8 said:


> Nice car Shaun, got the same model in 3 door white, with the same alloys like the grey too:thumb:
> 
> As per options I find the armrest a pain, seems to sit in an awkward position under my arm - personally I put it in the raised position out of the way and have never used it.


Agreed on the armrest, neither of us have it down.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

don't think ill get the armrest but ill be getting the multi-function steering wheel as it would be very useful to me driving with handball and push pull accelerator


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Or you could get a GTI


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never driven a Polo 'Match' but I've driven the latest shape 'SEL' 'S' & 'Moda' which were all ok.

The SEL & Moda were in manual & the S was an automatic - both transmissions performed perfectly fine.

What I will say though is that I do find it is a bit 'rattley' when you initially start the engine up. It makes a weird & unusual sound but it disappears as soon as you start driving

So yeah I think you should go for the Polo 1.4. :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Booked the car today guys .. now I just have to play the 3 month waiting game!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think they moved production but the polo used to be built in south Africa and it took 20 weeks to build and get here, hope the wait isn't too bad.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> Booked the car today guys .. now I just have to play the 3 month waiting game!


Nice one!

I take it you mean 'booked' as in ordered your car? Is it a brand new factory order & if so have you got a build week yet?

You can track your order status online.

Congrats anyhow on the Polo, great little car & you will have fun in it.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I take it you mean 'booked' as in ordered your car? Is it a brand new factory order & if so have you got a build week yet?
> 
> ...


im a mobility car I have no idea how ordering cars work but my mobility insurance is up on the 15th of june and that is usually the hand over day (end of lease) then I have to get my adaptions and stuff fitted so hopefully it flies in

Thanks for all the comments tho!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> im a mobility car I have no idea how ordering cars work.


Surely if you've ordered the car you must know what plate at least your getting it on in time for the handover date?

So has the lease company not even said if the car is a direct factory order or are they sourcing you one from a port or other dealer?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Surely if you've ordered the car you must know what plate at least your getting it on in time for the handover date?
> 
> So has the lease company not even said if the car is a direct factory order or are they sourcing you one from a port or other dealer?


no I know nothing of the car except the colour make model trans and engine size the dealer said he will ring me in a few days


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

With vw they tend to place the order and it sits as unconfirmed build, then confirmed build, then date gate released, and finally date to dealer. I get monthly updates with vw leasing and to be fair they are pretty good, although things seems to be slipping this month.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> no I know nothing of the car except the colour make model trans and engine size the dealer said he will ring me in a few days


Strange.

Maybe it works a lot differently in motability buying/leasing as opposed to straight-forward 'normal' car ordering.

I'm assuming since you know nothing much about the car other than it's colour, model, trim & engine then you'll not have at least signed any documentation paperwork which would show the breakdown of what you are effectively 'buying'?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

yea I have signed nothing yet and with my previous 2 mobility cars I havint signed nothing until collection day


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> With vw they tend to place the order and it sits as unconfirmed build, then confirmed build, then date gate released, and finally date to dealer. I get monthly updates with vw leasing and to be fair they are pretty good, although things seems to be slipping this month.


Interesting Steve.

I'm assuming that with things slipping it may have something to do with certain models production shortages etc?

The new Golf MK7 aint a factor in this case is it?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> yea I have signed nothing yet and with my previous 2 mobility cars I havint signed nothing until collection day


It obviously sounds like the leasing company do all the behind the scenes work in terms of documentation etc.

This sounds very different to ordering a standard car, but I didn't know that motability ordering was a bit different to standard.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

speaking of things slipping .. the salesman told me VW are on a big cut down .. they are for closing all the small dealerships and keeping the major dealerships open and giving them bigger leases .. the dealership I got my car from today is earmarked for closure in 2 years time .. so ill have to travel 45mile/90 mile round trip to get a service


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> speaking of things slipping .. the salesman told me VW are on a big cut down .. they are for closing all the small dealerships and keeping the major dealerships open and giving them bigger leases .. the dealership I got my car from today is earmarked for closure in 2 years time .. so ill have to travel 45mile/90 mile round trip to get a service


Silly question but, is there a difference between a small dealership & a major one? 

Surely a car dealership is exactly that..........a dealership?!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

well considering the dealership I was in only had a polo and jetta in the showroom id say so :/


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> well considering the dealership I was in only had a polo and jetta in the showroom id say so :/


Hmm, maybe the other VW models were out on test drives making it look like an empty dealership?!! :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

When you lease a car the lease company are the owners so all the paper work belongs to them, all you would do is sign a contract at some point. The mk7 golf has come through pretty quickly, golf estate and Polos are the worst, the 2 mk7's we have one came through in 8 weeks th other is on target, seat are pretty good to and vw commercials are good. I'll see if I can scn and post something tomorrow


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Motability is an odd one.

Basically how it works is that every quarter they release a list of cars that are available to order, usually all the mainstream manufacturers, Ford, Vauxhall, VW, Skoda, Renault etc, then within the manufacturers there will be certain models available, a lot of the time teh smaller cars there is plenty of variety in, then as the cars get bigger then the choice available gets smaller for example a Passat might only be avaiable in 4 different options where as a Polo will be available in 30 options for example, smaller cars generally come with a NIL up front deposit, where as bigger/more expensive cars come with some sort of up front deposit, could be £49 could be £2000, very often he choice of cars and deposits can depend on what a manufacturer wants to sell, for example VW, if they were running an old model out, they might put silly low deposits on something to get as many as possible on the road, if a new model comes out again, sometmes they do them cheap to get some on the road.

There are other brands that come up from time to time with limited availability BMW, Merc etc

You order the car, agree the deposit that is set in the quarterly offers, then if you want any optional extras you arrange them, but they are paid in full upon collection.

You dont have to put down any money at point of order, you pay the deposit/up front cost when you collect the car, if you are new on the scheme they arrange for you to collect the car when you would normally receive your financial payment, the payment just goes to Motability as opposed to you, so you dont even have to handle the payment.

At the time of application you also have to give your details for the insurance which is all included in your package via RSA, they just check your licence, accident history, convictions etc as long as you pass there criteria then the car is OK'd and ordered.

The payment that Motability receive includes all servicing, insurance, tyres, european cover etc, basically all you have to do is put fuel in it, as you are disabled then you can pop to your dealer who will carry out yoru regular checks for you i.e. oil, tyre pressures, screenwash etc for you.

You get paperwork from Motability showing you have leased the car from them, an insurance certificate and details, a handbook about what to do etc etc

You can put a personal plate on the car if you wish as long as you cover the costs.

Overall, I think it is an excellent way of having a car if you are disabled and you need a car.

My wife is awaiting her new car, should be about a month away, she's having a 1.4 TSI Manual Beetle Sport, I must admit I was surprised that this car was available on the scheme but to her its not just about having a 'car' its the mind set of seeing a car outside that she really wanted and wants to go out and drive, gets her out of the house, helps her beat her condition that keeps her in generally.

Motability are not interested in what the car is used for (obviously within reason) but as the car is taxed as NIL because of teh disabled classification then the restrictions are basically any use by the disabled person and if someone wlse is driving it then it must be for the benefit of the disabled person, i.e. collecting prescriptions, doing some shopping etc that sort of the stuff.

However, some people have abused the scheme in the past and thats a shame as the list of cars available now has been drastically reduced now compared to say 5 years ago, however, having said all this about the sceheme and how good it is, lets get one thing clear, my wife and other disabled people would give up the car for a normal body and a normal life, I say that as some people out there get very jealous of disabled people having new cars every 3 years and only look at the car bit as opposed to the reasons why they are eligible for this benefit. I mu sound really odd saying that but some people get really shirty about the whole Motability scheme business!

Anyway, I hope the OP enjoys his new car and no doubts the wait will feel like ages! And by the way OP Motability will arrange for you to stay in your current car until such times as your new car is ready, even if that takes you over the end of your current lease, they will just temporarily extend the current lease until your new one arrives.

Enjoy the Polo I am sure you will, its a cracking car!!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

james_19742000 said:


> Motability is an odd one.
> 
> Basically how it works is that every quarter they release a list of cars that are available to order, usually all the mainstream manufacturers, Ford, Vauxhall, VW, Skoda, Renault etc, then within the manufacturers there will be certain models available, a lot of the time teh smaller cars there is plenty of variety in, then as the cars get bigger then the choice available gets smaller for example a Passat might only be avaiable in 4 different options where as a Polo will be available in 30 options for example, smaller cars generally come with a NIL up front deposit, where as bigger/more expensive cars come with some sort of up front deposit, could be £49 could be £2000, very often he choice of cars and deposits can depend on what a manufacturer wants to sell, for example VW, if they were running an old model out, they might put silly low deposits on something to get as many as possible on the road, if a new model comes out again, sometmes they do them cheap to get some on the road.
> 
> ...


your spot on there! this will be my third motability car and it really does help me with having spinabifida and im paralized from the knees down and have to wear splits which makes me tired within 5 minutes of walking .. even after cleaning my car I am completely out of energy ... in saying whats being said .. I have found VW the best yet to book the car with I landed up on the day and he took me on a test drive no bother offered coffe and biscuits made me sit in the car ample times to see if I liked it and then we processed to ordering it which we did and he is due to ring me in a few days!


----------

